# West Central Ohio - FOR SALE: 2011 F-350 Lariat 6.7 Diesel w/ Boss Poly V, Salt Dogg Spreader



## tntboom25 (Sep 7, 2010)

FOR SALE: 2011 Ford F-350 Lariat, crew cab, short bed, w/ 6.7L Diesel. This truck is 7 years old and only has 81,000 miles on it!! Truck comes equipped with a snow removal package that includes a 2-yard salt spreader and Boss Poly V-Plow! This truck runs fantastic and recently had an alignment, oil change, and new alternator, and there are less than 20K miles on the tires! Also, truck underbody was sprayed w/ diesel before each season. The truck comes equipped with:
- Navigation
- Leather Seats
- Moonroof
- Backup camera
- Weather Tech mats for front and back seats
- Line-X'd bed
- Line-X'd Back Rack
- Custom light package that includes Sho-Me corner strobes (white,) SoundOff strobes (amber/green/white) on backrack, and Sho-Me light bar (amber/green/white) on top of Back Rack - all professionally installed
- 50" Rough Country LED Light Bar

- 8'6" Boss Poly V-Plow - EXCELLENT CONDITION
- SHPE 2000 SnowDogg Poly V-box Spreader - new upgrades include chute and spinner assembly (early 2018) and box vibrator (fall 2017)
PRICE - $38,000 OBO


----------

